# مطلوب تصميم وتصنيع ماكينة تعبئة حبوب جافة ( ارز )



## سفير النجاح (1 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
معاكم علي احمد من السويس سنة اولي هندسة برمجيات 
عندي مشروع تعبئة مواد غذائية صغير 
المطلوب تصنيع أو تصميم ماكينة تعبئة ارز وحبوب 1 كجم اتوماتيك plc
ياريت لو حد يعرف الاسعار التقديرية ممكن تكون كام
وشكرا


----------



## engineering future (7 يوليو 2011)

هل ما زال طلبك قائم


----------



## alraoe (16 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
اخى ان تطلب تصنيع مكن تعباء اذا كنت جاد ارجو التصال 01063312442


----------

